# This episode is kicking my butt



## Kell0613 (Jun 7, 2015)

I was 85 percent better then about a month ago I had a major reversal and went completely downhill I'm always depressed and crying and anxious God the anxiety is the worst right now I don't want to eat or get out of bed and just generally don't want to take care of myself I don't know what else to do this is actually my fifth episode of dp/Dr you would think I would know how to handle it better I am super paranoid that something is seriously wrong with me!!! Please help


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

Kell, I noticed nobody answered your plight. How you keeping at the moment? I answered your *Trigger Warning* Post.


----------

